

This is Exactly How I Killed My Startup - carlostaborda
http://www.launchsolid.com/this-is-exactly-how-i-killed-my-startup/

======
dueprocess
Good read, and I totally relate. Especially not working in stealth mode
advice. Wise words.

I got a laugh from the name Stack Fu, but I'm laughing with the OP, because
I've picked less than optimal names myself.

------
joshdance
Website appears to be down.

~~~
carlostaborda
Josh,

Its up and running! What do you get?

